# Dead Walnut



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Today I stumbled across a whole uprooted old walnut :thumbsup::laughing:. What a Blessing...NEVER thought about finding a walnut in this shape. I retrieved 24' of AWESOME.... old dead solid wood has a finer texture...WHY...????? I've sawn dead fallen oaks and sassafrases.....the bark and sapwood disappears but the heart wood mellows...it's strange how it doesn't go through the spalting process and rot the heart...but some do. I'm looking at going back and getting the better parts of the top...they are 11" each after the crotch cut.

The root system has lots of specialty cuts in itself. In the first 8' section @ 22" on the small end I left the total root system until final sawing decision...OOOHHH the figure in the base is usually spectacular in walnut!!!!

Here's a few pics, please enjoy .....


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

So where do you find trees like this? Are you looking on your land?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Most of the time I find on my land....with 200 acres there's usually something that needs cleaning up or out.

This dead fall was at another farm where I was searching the loggers scrap pile for a few large crotch pieces (a farm that hadn't been logged in 75 yrs, maybe a few LARGE ones!!!). Funny thing, about an hour before finding this walnut I asked the main man to keep an eye out for large solid deadfalls but we were discussing oaks which are what we mostly see in our area.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

AAaaarrrgggh!
At least your re-stocking walnut after your big sell off.

Awaiting results.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

How about a little more TEASE!!!

I unloaded them this morning and got a few more pics.

A close-up showing a mingled white mixed in with the heartwood....I've seen this pattern in other deadfalls that survive the rot stage.

















me compared against root size.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

another nice haul. im anxious to see what it looks like inside


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*...Rock Bottom....*

....Well something like that:blink::laughing: ...ACTUALLY I hit a rock inside the bottom root while trimming the root system to fit main log in the saw. As many have stated this is the risks that are taken to saw in root systems. So far I'm down 1 chainsaw chain and I'm not finished trimming yet....I'm going to see if I can chisel around this one to remove it, the best I can tell it's about 1 1/2"x2"x maybe 1 1/2" ingrown into the root.
















There were numerous sections cut off in the squaring process..Here's a few pics and sizes. They'll make some good turning blanks, gun stocks,a few slabs or even table bases.

19"H x 43"L x 5" thick








45"W x 40"H x 28"D








6"L x 8"W x 36"H


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Here's the main cut prep*

I do like the final rock corner being trimmed, but this will give you an idea on shape....at the root system end it'll be approx. 28"x 28"


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Updates...*

......Yes more than one. We got a chance to saw a few days....as mentioned we were going to attempt sawing with the stump still attatched....AFTER A FEW LARGER ROCKS :thumbdown: :furious: and 3 chainsaw chains and 4 bandblades it was time to cut the risks:huh::yes:...we cut approx 2 1/2' off the stump end and saved 6'+ off "Tiger stripe/fiddle-back/curly" walnut!!!! AND got some beautiful stump and root parts to make blanks :thumbsup: !! 

Here's the link to more pics of the base... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Here's a few pics....please enjoy!!

On the saw..








Base area with curl








"fiddle-back"








Large tiger stripes








Base with heavy striping


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*More pics*

A few pics of the next 2 sections of log...

2nd log








close-up








3rd log/crotch








Feather close-up








When squaring up we end up with single slabs....lately I go ahead and shape them so customers can get a good visual of how pieces can be formed from the base cut slabs...


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Thank you---I come to this site every day, hoping to see beautiful wood like this---Mike---


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't want to see it....I want to own it.
Nice cuts.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Exquisite! I've milled walnut blowdowns, and certainly respect the tenacity of anyone who does so! Great photos, thanks for sharing. Now you'll be watching for more... you might just want to buy a 100' reel of chain saw chain.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Post Oakie said:


> Exquisite! I've milled walnut blowdowns, and certainly respect the tenacity of anyone who does so! Great photos, thanks for sharing. Now you'll be watching for more... you might just want to buy a 100' reel of chain saw chain.


I actually own a carbide chain that needs re pairs and sharpening...IT would help but flint and chirck?? stone we have would dull it too!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:

Thanks. Did you get to check out my web link to the page that has all the cuts.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

True, but flint & Churt aren't much harder than that axe head I hit a few years ago. You've inspired me to go out and look for more blow-downs... Thanks (I think).


----------

